
Show HN: Checkout my startup, Makerloom at www.makerloom.com - ogezi
http://www.makerloom.com
======
Kinnard
Didn't take an in-depth look, but I'm wondering:

Have you hear of makerOS/manulith: [http://makerOS.com](http://makerOS.com)
[http://manulith.com](http://manulith.com)

EDIT: How many people you think there are out there willing to use this,
buyers or sellers, and why?

~~~
ogezi
I think what I'm doing is different to makerOS, but there's some similarity
with manulith. I've tried to make the website as easy to use as possible for
both the buyers and sellers. Makerloom also has the best rate for
sellers/makers in this space. Most other companies take 30-45% of the sales
price but we take 25%. I'm really hoping that people can see that. I'd
appreciate it greatly if you took a closer look at it so that you can give me
some more feedback.

~~~
Kinnard
The second part of my comment was an edit, don't know if you saw.

~~~
ogezi
Sorry didn't know it was an edit. Makerloom allows prospective buyers to look
at a preview of the 3d model that they may want to download. They can look at
it right in the browser (thanks to webgl). Also not all models are for sale,
we actually encourage our makers/sellers to list some of their models for
free. I'd like to add more features but I need more users so I can know the
features that would be useful to them.

~~~
Kinnard
But how many?

~~~
ogezi
I'd like as many users as possible ;)

~~~
ogezi
The replies are nested too deeply. There's about 5mm people who own 3d
printers. Not all of them will be interested in putting their stuff on my
platform so I think 30% of those is a realistic number.

~~~
Kinnard
What's different about that 30% and why are they interested in putting their
stuff on your platform? Are these the same people who own 3D printers?

------
Nooance
You've got a typo on the front page:

"Our powerful search capanilities will allow you to find the 3d models that
are most relevant to you."

s/capanilities/capabilities/

I'm not very involved with the 3d model space, so I have little else to add
about your startup. Good luck though!

------
ogezi
I've worked on this for about 6 months I think it could really change the 3d
modelling and design space.

